# Suggest a good PMP under rs 8000



## gohan89 (Jun 15, 2008)

I want to buy a good MP3 player.it must a atleast 2.5" inch lcd screen,good audio and video playback ,must play variety of formats, must read ebooks,good battery back up,good earphones,either 4 or 8 GB , sturdy , fm recording and good voice recorder, viewing photos,can have apps installed in it .Must be available in kolkata


----------



## napster007 (Jun 15, 2008)

Go for the creative zen. It's available in 2,4,8,16 and now in 32gb variants. It has a 2.5" screen and also boasts a  extra port for a mem card plugin. 

Reviews has shown that its music quality is far better than the ipod nano at present. 

Or you can add 1k more and get the creative zen vision M (30gb) giving you more space and style. Its screen is 10x better than the ipod classic!


----------



## genxguy (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, as Napster suggested go for Creative Zen 8GB will cost 7900 now.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 15, 2008)

cowon d2?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2008)

1) Creative Zen 8Gb
2) Sandisc Sansa e200 series
3) Cowon D2
4) iriver U10


----------

